# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Kur te hyni  ktu vini rripin e sigurimit(+18)

## Jola

*1-)*Ne provimin e edukates seksuale, presori i ndau nxensit cifte cifte 

Hyn ne provim cifti i pare
Fillun tu u puth- ikni i tha presori, 7

Hyn cifti i dyte 
Kta tu i ndru te gjitha pozicionet - 10 ikni

Hyn dhe cifti i tret
Vec kur i shef presori tek bangat e funit, cuni po i bite me dore vete
- Ca boni ju mre? 
- Hec o presor se per nji cop 5 jena ne..!



*2-)* Njoni kishte shtru grun ne maternitet per here te peste, kater heret e para gruja kishte lind vetem vajza. Ky donte patjeter djale.
I vjen lajmi se gruaja lind dhe shkon posht dritares:
- Ho mi i thot ai
.........nuk fliste ajo
- Ho mi dreq c'bone?
...............hic prap
- Ca bone mi t'mart mortja?( i nxef)

Vajze prap thot gruja me gjysem zoni
Atehere ky i tregon "mikun" duke i thon:
- Hec se ke per ta pa mo me sy ti ket!!!






*3-)* Nje dite Pierino(aktor komik italian) po ecte rruges me kembe te hapme dhe i kerrusur. Gjate rruges ndeshet me dy doktore te cilet e shohin dhe njeri nga ata pyt kolegun e vet:
-Une mendoj se ka spoliatroze ne shtylle kurrizore
Jo ja pret tjetri ska ate semundje. Jo e ka jo se ka dhe me ne fund vendosen ta pyesin
-Mos je gje me spoliatroze?
-Jo ja kthen Pierino
-E shef i thot ky doktori i dyte, qe kisha te drejte, dhe njekohesisht e pyet:
-Mos je gje me ostomelit?
-Jo ja kthen prap Pierino
Gaboheni qe te dy , sepse dhe une mendova se ishte nje pordhe, por ishte m_ut dhe kam dhjerre ne breke...!



*4-)*Dy perfaqsues te nje fondacioni krishter shkonin shtepi ne shtepi per te folur rreth Zotit
Me ne fund arrijn dhe ne shtepin e   Qerremit. Troket dera, dhe e  hap e shoqja
-Jemi perfaqsues se ''Drites se Shenjt'', - prezantohen ata
- Dhe gruaja therret te shoqin nga dera:
Qerremo, hec se ka ardh ''KESH-i'' 







*5-)* Martohet nje cift i ri , dhe naten e pare te marteses si gjithmon do ishte hera e pare qe cifti do bente dashuri
Nje nate me pare nusja ishte keshilluar me nenes e saj, dhe ajo e kishte mesuar qe te hidhte uthull ne krevat qe te dukej e virgjer.
Vjen momenti kur shtrihen, dhe nusja cohet nga krevati per te marre uthullen, mgaqe drita ishte e fikur ajo ngaterron uthullen , dhe ne vend te saj merr nje shishe me nje leng jeshil
Te nesermen , djali shikon ca ishte derdhur dhe fillon dhe uleret me te madhe :
-O bobo me ka vdekur nusja obobob...
Vjen i jati me vrap dhe kur shef tek krevati i thot:
Mossss po ti i paske ca temthin mor bir !!!!


*6-)* Nje familje Gjirokastrite shkuan per te dal fotografi.
- Shoku fotograf do ma qic nje cik gocen fotografi njehere  ne kembe ene njihere ne bithe. E pastaj do na qic  dhe mua me gruan ne kembe dhe bithe.
Fotografi i pergjigjet:
-Sa per gocen ta q_ij une., ndersa ju te tjeret shkoni tek ai burri ne fund me mustaqe se ai i bi bithes.....


*7-)* Nje familje blen nje papagall.
Mbas 3 muajsh vjen fatura e telefonit shume e larte.
I zoti shpis i  nevrikosur fillon te pyesi me rradhe pjestaret e familjes se kush kishte folur kaq shume.
por asnji pranonte. Keshtu qe i ngeli faji papagallit, dhe e kryqezon afer Jezu Krishtit
Mbasi bojn icik muhabet papagalli me Jezu Krishin e pyet:
-Po ti sa ke i kryqezuar ktu?
Jezu Krishti i pergjigjer- Po ja nja 2000 vjet
Papagalli i pergjigjet:
Po ti i paske q_i robt telefonit!


*8-)* Duke ecur rruges nje goc me gjoks te madh kishte vesh nje bluz me nje figure perpara. E shef nje xhaje dhe e pyt:
- Sa te bukur e paske ate shtepine aty perpara, o tu boft xhaja!
Kjo goca i pergjigjet:
Nuk o shpi mer xhaje, o lokal
- Sheh sheh .. pergjigjet xhaja, gjith ky lokal i bukur, pse si ke nxjerr karriget jasht ti mi, te morrsha t'ligat ishalla


*9-)* Ne nje lokal nje goc ngre krahun lart qe te therriste kamarierin por kur kujtohet se s'kishte rrujt sqetllat e ul posht menjiher.
Nji pijanec ne nje tavolin tjeter  e shef dhe therret kamarierin:
Kamarier coji asaj balerines nje dopjo prej meje
Nga e di ti robo qe eshte balerine ?-ia kthen kamarieri
Pijaneci: - po eshte, sepse vetem balerinat i ngrejn komet aq lart!


*10-)*
  Njerzit e djalit do shkonin te merrnin nusen ne nje fshat afer Tiranes. 
Mbas disa minutave babai i vajzes i drejtohet djalit:
-Ne nga anet tona e kemi zakon qe dhendri duhet te kendoje nje kenge
Dhendri skuqet dhe i drejtohet halles se vet qe kishte aty prane
-Po une nuk di asnje kenge popullore vetem te lehta!
-S'ka gje ja kthen halla , jepi ti se ta mban halla ty
Dhendri fillon:
-Topa bore hedhin shoket tane
Halla ja mban:
Topat eeeee moj topat eeee

----------


## Jola

*11-)* Shkon njoni ne farmaci dhe i thot farmacistit qe donte nje aspirine dhe nje prezervativ.
Sipas kerkeses farmacisti i jep ktij cunit ato qe donte., vecse kur e shef pas pak:  Cuni hapi  prezervativin  e hodhi aspirinen brenda ne te dhe i hodhi dhe pak uje dhe filloi ta tunde
-Ca po ben ashtu ? - e pyet farmacisti  kureshtar
Ky cuni : 
Po i q_i robt gripit...!!!



*12-)* Nje cift e kishin zakon qe bonin dashni ne ballkon, meqe ekishin ne katin e peste, por tek pallati perball ishte nji papagall qe gjithmon i bezdiste.Sa fillonin e u puthshin , papagalli nga ana tjeter i theriste q..., q_ie...
S'duron me ky djali dhe shkon e i ankohet padronit te papagallit duke i thene si ishte puna
Ne rregull i thote ky burri, kam per tja lidh gojen papagallit.
Te nesermen del ky cifti prap ne ballkon, e fillojn e puthen perseri ,vecse ky djali shef papagallin nga ana tjeter  qe ja bente  me gishtin e mesit q. q_ie..



*13-)* Si gjithmon nje gjerman, nje italian dhe nje shqiptar.
Kta po tregonin zhvillimet evendeve te tyre.
Gjermani:
Ne kemi hapur nje grope te thelle 20 m dhe kemi gjetur kabllo telefoni. Kjo do te thote qe te paret tane kan pas tel qe me kohe

Hidhet italiani ne kemi hapur gropen 30m te thelle dhe kemi gjetur tel. Kjo do te thote qe ne kemi patur tel para jush

I vjen rradha shqiptarit
Ne thot shqipoja kemi hapur nje grop 50m te thelle dhe s'kemi gjetur asgje
- E cfare atehere? -  ia kthejne kta
- Epo  kjo do  te thote qe ne qe atehere kena pas celular!

----------


## Jola

*14-)* Shkon nje vlonjat ne zoo, shetit sa shetit, dhe mbeshtetet duke vene doren tek nje kafaz aty prane.
Nje puntor qe e shef fillon te vrapoj duke theritur:
- Kujdes , eshte kafazi i luanit
Vlonjati:
- Na vash  ti ore se s'te hengra luanin une ty....



*15-)*Dy fshatar Kasemi dhe Arifi punonin ne nje aeroport ne nje qytet te Amerikes.
Nje dite ishin shume te merzitur dhe Arifi i propozon Kasemit :
- Hajde pime ca fuel (vaj avionesh) se kom degjuar qe te sjell ne qef, joo spranonte Kasemi
Me ne fund Kasemit i mbushet mendja dhe kshu ja fusin ca gota
Te nesermen ne mengjes Arifi i bie celularit te Kasemit
-He si ndihesh ?
Mire, ja kthen ky
-A ke pjerrdh akoma?
Jo, ja pret Kasemi
- Mos pirdh i thote Arifi, se une i shkreti pordha dhe e gjeta veten ne Teksas

----------


## Jola

Thnx kalamoja 

*16-)* Kur u shperndan ndihmat (lines) nje xhaje pyet djalin qe po i shperndante
C'fare shperndahet ketu?
Peta byreku ia kthen ky
Vihet ne rradhe dhe para tij kishte nje grua qe po i lutej ti jepte dy pako.
ai s'pranonte se ishte 1 pako per femer
Plaku duke i degjuar thote:
Po jepja more djale se kushedi sa e ka tepsine kjo!!!!

----------


## Jola

Reina , u tha u bo !


Perfytyro icik kte skenen tjeter

*17-)*Nje grup cunash vlonjat ishin duke pire ne nje lokal, pasi i kishin futur nja 5 shishe uwiski therrasin kamarierit per nje tjeter, kur ja sjell porosin kamarieri i thot:
- Na falni por ne e mbyllim lokalin ne 12 te nates, do na falni por skemi cte bejme
- Ue ca thua ti ore - i pergjigjet njeri nga ata
- Po sa eshte ora tani?
12 e gjysem  - ia kthen kamarieri

Po pse nuk thua ore o te q_ifsha robte qe ke gjys ore qe na ke mbyllyr brenda!!!.....

----------


## Jola

Shih kush fol qe ke humb kta te dy qe 1 here n'vit hyjn ne msn.
Jo per gje po thash te bejm nji treshe t'fort.....  :Gjoja: 

*18-)* Marrin nje vlonjat ne interviste kta te Home office, ky na ishte regjistru si kosovar.

E pyet per emrin, ja thote vlonjati
E pyet per mbiemrin  , ja thot vlonjati
Nga cili qytet vjen i thot ai vlonjatit?
- Nga Prishtina
Ca profesioni ke?
- Peshkatar o te q_ifsha udhet i thote vlonjati !!!!

----------


## Jola

*19-)*Ishte njehere shqiptari dhe amerikani dhe kta i kishin bere zotit nje te mire dhe ai si shperblim do ti plotsonte nga tre deshira secilit por me kusht qe amerikanit dopjo
I pari shqiptari:
- une dua nje vile lluksoze
Po i thot zoti
Nje shqiptarit , 2 vila amerikanit 
I erdhi icik inat shqiptarit po hec mo tha.

Prap shqiptari:
Dua nje femer yll te bukur
ok, zoti, nje shqiptarit, 2 amerikanit
Ksaj rradhe i iku truni shqiptarit , hec se ta rregulloj une tha me vete.

O zot deshiren e tret dua te me heqesh nje b-ole
ok, nje shqiptarit, 2 amerikanit

Naaaa i thot tani shqiptari: - U bone ti sh_kerdhat te pallosh dy femra!!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Reina

Shume te bukura te gjitha Jola!

Po kontriboj dhe une! lol

shkon njeri ne farmaci dhe i thote farmacisten : 
-Keni antiviagra? 
-Jo i thote farmacistja. 
Pas 10 minutash shkon nje tjeter dhe pyet farmacisten: 
_Keni antiviagra? 
-Jo i thote farmacistja,por po me cudit se para teje kerkoi dhe nje tjeter. 
-Ka qene vellai im i thote djali dhe largohet. 
Pas 5 minutash vjen nje tjeter dhe e pyet farmacisten: 
-Keni antiviagra? 
-JO i thote farmacistja,por po me cudit se ti je i treti qe po kerkon se para teje erdhen edhe dy te tjere qe kerkuan antiviagra. 
-Kane qene vellezerit e mi i thote djali. 
-te lutem me thuaj se per se i doni se me bete shume kurioze i thote farmacistja. 
-Po na ka vdekur babai dhe nuk na mbyllet arkivoli i thote djali.


**************************************************



Ishin njehere tre shoqe nje italiane nje gjermane dhe nje franceze dhe jetonin ne nje kolegj. Vendosen qe kur te ktheheshin ne kolegj... qe mos ta merrte vesh kujdestarja qe keto kishin bere sex gjate kohes se pushimit, i thoshin njera-tjetres :"Hengre gjelle me patate sot".

Kjo histori vazhdoi deri sa mbaroi shkolla.  Secila nga keto shkoi ne vendin e vet. Pas disa kohesh i shkruajne letra njera-tjetres. 
Francezja i shkruan gjermanes dhe italianes : 
-Jam martuar me Pierin nje avokat shume i zoti,nga gjendja ekonomike jemi mire fare. Gjelle me patate hame 3 here ne jave. 

Gjermanja i shkruan francezes dhe italianes : 
-Jam martuar me Hansin nje ekonomist shume i zoti,nga gjendja ekonomike jemi mire fare.  Gjelle me patate hame 4 here ne jave.    
Italiania i shkruan gjermanes dhe francezes : 
-Sono spossato con Muco un' emigrante albanese, nga gjendja ekonomike jemi cope-cope, Mucua punon ne ndertim. Gjelle me patate hame dite per dite,kur e ka punen afer vjen e ha "dreken" ne shtepi. Po me ka pjell belaja me te se pasi mbaron se ngreni i fut nje te lepire dhe "taves".

----------


## Jola

*20-)* Martohet nji cift i ri, dhe ate nate mbasi ishte vone, disa nga dasmoret vendosen ta kalonin naten aty.
Pervec ciftit ne dhomen e tyre do flinin dhe disa te tjere.
Aty nga mesi nates degjohet nusja qe i thoshte dhendrit:
Te kujt jane syte ? - te miat jane , i pergjigjet ai me gjys zeri

Po buza e kujt eshte?- prap mo me zor i tha me ze te ulet, e imja eshte

Po byca e kujt eshte? - ksaj rradhe s'iu pergjigj dhendri se kishin hall mos e degjonin.

Njoni nga dasmoret se kishte zene gjumi akoma dhe e kishte degjuar te gjithe biseden. vetem kur ja pret:

Do ti dali njeri zot atyre bythve apo jo?!!!!!




*[21-)* Del per here te pare e lire nga kopshti zoologjik zebra .
Zebra kureshtare , pyet kafshet e pyllit:
Te paren takon pulen
- Ca ben ti pule i thot?
une thot pula bej veze
Me tutje takon delen
Ca ben ti dele?
une thot delja bej qumesht
Icik me poshte takon demin
Dem ca ben ti?- e pyet zebra
Demi i pergjigjet:

E di cke ti, pa mi hiq icik ato bizhamet se ta tregoj une se ca bej!!!!  :ngerdheshje: 



*22-*  E pyet njoni nje vlonjat :
- kam degjuar qe ju vlonjatet shani shume nga motrat...
Ja kthen vlonjati:
po kush na i hap kte nam te keq o qe ja q*ifsha motren



P.s mos e hiqni rripin ala....se s'kom marru

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Sadam Hyseni perpara se te kapej vendosi ti dergoi mesazh Bushit,ku i shkruante se ishte gjalle.
Pas firmes se Sadamit shkruhej:
ELOH SSA OLLEH
Bushi e merr mesazhin,por nuk mund ta defishonte dhe ia dha Kolin Pauellit,por as ai se kuptoi dhe ja dergoi CIA-s,as kjo si dha rrugzgjidhje dhe ja dergoi nje  experti,ky e pa mesazhin dhe ja dergoi perseri Bushit i tha ky mesazh eshte per ty qe do te thote ``[Te pershendes,o idjot}

----------


## shahisti

ne autobuse ishin ulur afer njeri tjetrit nje xhaje dhe nje vajze e re me mini funde,s'po i durohej ketij xhajes dhe filloi ti fuste duarte nga kofshet kesaj  goces  si kalojne nja dy minuta filloj xhaja ti fuste duarte me larte sa arinjne duarte tek molla e ndaluar i thote kjo goca, xhaje ndalo ketu,pse i thote xhaja ,epo eshte zone e ndaluar zone ushtarake i thote kjo,ah e di xhaja edi se ka bere ushtrine edhe zborin tek kjo zone

----------


## kolombi

Nje polic ne Fier e therisnin "japrak".U bezdis kaq shume tipi sa mnje dite paralajmeroi te gjithe ataqe do merrnin guximin ta shanin.
-Kush me theret me "japrak" do ja q..... robt.
Kaloi kohe dhe askush se gacmonte me.Nje dite ca cuna vene nje fshatar qe shiste gjize,dhe ky i fundit i therret me marifet.
-OOOOOOOO flet rrushi me oriz.
Polici i kthehet gjithe inat-Mbeshtille ,mbeshtille fleten e rrushit ,pa ti shk............erdhej ato robt e shpise.

----------


## EDIVLORA

Ishte  nje  cift  i   martuar   dhe  kishin  blere  shtepi  te  re  te  gezuar  kuptohet .  
Nje  dite  burri  del  ne pazar , kur  ne  rruge  shikon  nje  shokun  e  ushtrise  nga  nje  qytet  tjeter , pasi  perqafohen  e  cmallen   i  tregon  qe  ishte  martuar  dhe  kishte  blere  edhe  shtepi  te  re , prandaj  e  ftoi  per  vizit  dhe  per  ti treguar  shtepine , ai  nuk  ja  prishi  dhe  keshtu  shkuan  ne  shtepi  .
Hap  deren  dhe  i  gezuar  fillon  ti  tregoj  
Ky  pra   eshte  salloni   ja  dhe  dy  banjat  
Ja  dhe  guzhina   
Kjo  eshte  dhoma  e  pritjes  
Ndersa  dhoma  e  gjumit   mbyllur  fut  celesin  e  hape  deren  cte  shikojne  Gruaja  me  nje  tjeter  ne  krevat . 
Atehere  ai  i  drejtohet  shokut  dhe  i  thote  ja  pra  kjo  eshte  dhoma  e  gjumit  ajo   aty   eshte  gruaja  ime  ndersa  ai  qe  po  e  qi   jame  une.

----------


## EDIVLORA

Nje  skaf  me  refugjat  ishin  gati  te  niseshin  per  ITALI  por  deti  kishte  dallge  dh  i  duhej  te  prisnin  sa  te  qetesohej   kur  dikush  theret  skafistin  ne  radio  dhe  e  pyet  sa  refugjat  ka  ai  tregon   se  ka   19 per  ITALI  dhe  nje  per  peshkaqen  KINEZI  qe  dinte  pak  shqip e  kuptoi  qe  ishte  i  vetmi  per  peshkaqen   menjehere    nxjer  nje  pistolete  ja  vendos  ne  koke  skafistit  dhe  flet  ne  radio  skafisti  po  shkon  per  lesh  ****  dergoni  menjehere  nje  tjeter
se  deti  po  qetesohet .

----------


## EDIVLORA

Ishte  nje  fshatar  kishte  vajtur  ne  nje  fshat  tjeter  per  te  shitur  demin  si  kish  pelqyer  pazari  se  shiti  e  po  kthehej  per  ne  shtepi  e  zuri  nata  dhe  nje  shi  i  forte  duke  ecur  ndalet  para  nje  kishe  troket  ne  dere  fort  mbas  pak  del  prifteresha  dhe  prifti  fshatari  u  thot  ta  strehojne  per  sote  e  neser  iken  mire  thote  prifti  hyr  brenda  prifteresha  hap  deren  dhe  fusin  demin  brenda   i  shtrojne  mish  e  vere  fshatarit  sa  ngopet  mbas  pak    prifti  i  thote  ti  bente  nje  nder  se  kishin  nje  lope  dhe  donte  ta  nderzente  demi  i  tije  fshatari  nuk  ja  prishi  i  kerkon  priftereshes  nje  kazan  me  uje  te  ngrohte  ajo  e  cuditur  i  thote  perse  e  do  ai  i  tregoi   se  demi  eshte  lodhur  nga  ruga  po  ti  fuse  ne  uje  te  ngrohte  behet  dhjet  here  me  i  forte  ashtu  u  be  i  shtrojne  fshatarit  per  te  fjetur  po  nje  klithme  se  la  te  veje  gjume ne  sy  u  cua   dhe  shkoi  nga  vinte  klithma  ndalet  te  pusi  kur  shikon  prifti  brenda  ne  pus  qe  mallkonte  
ZOTI  TE  MARR  HAK
ZOTI  TE  MARR  HAK
Per  lopen  e  ngordhur  e  dy  tope  ne  gjak

----------


## gabriel

Ishin 4 skafiste vlonjate dhe pasi kishin bere nje rruge italie u ulen me nda 40 mije euro-t qe kishin fitu.  :uahaha:  
Euro-t po i ndante kapoja. Ai filloi; na ti, i tha te parit, 1 mij euro, na ti, i tha te dytit 1 mije euro,na ti i tha te tretit 1 mije euro, na dhe ti, te qivja motren 10 mije euro, i tha vetes. Vazhdoje nja tre here me kete skeme deri sa skafistet e tjere protestuan ashper.
-Avash ti avash, se dhe ne kemi motra, thane ata nje zeri...

----------


## gaetano

> O   Jola   hallall   se   na   shkrive   fare   sidomos   ajo   me  ciftin   e   papagallin.


dy skafiste vlonjate e kishin bere te udhes se sa here shkonin
ne itali hidhnin ca kineze ne det,njeher duke  kthyer i doli peshkaqeni dhe duke gogezitur i tha:
po ju ore legena boll me me kineze se me zuri barku.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol shume te forta!! good job Jola

Suzi duhej te zhvishej para mjekut, por i vinte turp. Mjeku i ri ne moshe, i thote:
-Okej, atehere po e shuaj driten.
Ne erresire, vajza pyet:
-Ku t'i vendos rrobat e mia?
-Ketu, mbi te mijat!

Fotografi i drejtohet nje top modeleje qe po pozonte-Dhe tani dua te marresh nje pamje te menduar. Sa bejne 17X17?!

Pas nje vizite te hollesishme, mjeku i drejtohet pacientes:
- E dini, zonjushe Miler, per ju kam nje lajm te mire..
- Une nuk jam zonjushe, por zonje!
-Atehere, per ju kam nje lajm te keq, zonja Miler..

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vete nje fshatar ne treg per te blere nje gomar. I afrohet njerit qe shiste dy gomere dhe e pyet:

- Sa i mban usta?

Tregtari i pergjigjet:

- Kete majtas 7000 leke dhe kete djathtas 5000 leke.

Fshatari pyet:

- Po pse kete 5000?

- Po se ky eshte nje çike b...q...!

- Ore mire se une per te ngarkuar dru e dua. Nema se po e marr!

Iken fshatari ne shtepi.

Pas dy javesh kthehet prape te i njejti tregtar dhe i thote:

- Ça eshte ky gomar qe me ke dhene mua ti?! Ky nuk kalon dot as nje kanal te vogel!

- Te thashe une i shkreti! Nga b...q...t ça nuk pret!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## zeus

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje xhaje ne malet e Labërise therret nje dite nje fotograf dhe i thote:

"Degjo djale i xhait! Sot siç e shikon kam mbledhur te gjithe djemte dhe vajzat, niperit dhe mbesat se une jam duke vdekur dhe dua t'ju le ndonje kujtim. 
Ti tani do fillosh punen tende dhe ne fillim do me qiç mua me gruan time, nje here ne kembe e nje here ne b..., pastaj do me qiç te gjitha nuset e djemve, nje here ne kembe dhe nje here ne b..., pastaj do me qiç ....

Dhe fotografi shakaxhi e nderpret dhe i thote: "Aaaaa dale xhaje te vete te marr edhe shoket une se vetem nuk ja dal dot!"

------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

